# Best way to roll a "fatty"



## danbono (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi I am thinking of doing my 1st Fatty. What is the best way to roll it..I can get uncased Italian Sausage, will add some green peppers and onions for stuffing, So how do I roll it?

Thanks Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2016)

Take a look here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=how+to+roll+a+fattie

And this should help... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial

This question comes up every once in a while and has a variety of answers. I like Zip Top Bags and a Sushi Roll technique. Just don't go crazy over filling...JJ


----------



## danbono (Mar 18, 2016)

Got it Chef Jimmy. The fatty has been put on hold.I'm going to break in my new smoker with 3 racks of BB's

Thanks Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2016)

Why not throw a fattie on too. Great appetizer while you wait for the ribs to get done. 

Al


----------



## danbono (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Might throw a Fatty on this Sunday when I do a turkey breast.

Thanks Dan


----------



## seenred (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey Dan...I always like using Silverwolf's method for rolling a fatty.  He posted an easy to follow tutorial here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version

And JJ already posted a link to Silverwolf's bacon weave tutorial

Red


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2016)

DanBono said:


> Hi Might throw a Fatty on this Sunday when I do a trukey breast.
> 
> Thanks Dan


Poultry goes below other meats when smoking...   UNLESS you want to cook the other meats to 165 deg. F.....


----------



## danbono (Apr 20, 2016)

OK Guys/Girls

 I got my 1st fatty all rolled Hot Italian with green peppers and white onions. Now what kind of rub will worked best?

1. Cherry rub

2. Honey rub

3. Killer Hogs

4.McCormick's pork,applewood rub

 What temps for the fatty?Along with the fatty I'm going to smoke a rack St Louie ribs and a 3.5 chunky brisket flat.

 Pics tomorrow.

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi All Well my 1st Fatty is in the books. Looks really good, tasted kinda on the dry side, might have overcooked it some.

Next time I gotta do a better distribution of the stuffing/peppers & onions

Enjoy Dan













DSC03590.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 21, 2016


















DSC03594.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 21, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Hey Dan...I always like using Silverwolf's method for rolling a fatty.  He posted an easy to follow tutorial here:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version
> 
> ...


I use the same method. I like to do my bacon weave 45° to the log O meat though.

Tasty looking fatty! nice smoke!


----------



## danbono (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Rolling the Fatty was breeze, just have to do a better distribution of the stuffing.

Thanks Dan


----------

